# Bad HESITATION...new plugs WTF!!! Help!!!



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

so i decided to give my car a tune up today. i gave it mobil1 10w30, nissan oil filter and some new spark plugs. the plugs were the dealership NGK BKR6E. they told me they are the stock plugs for my sr20de. so i took the old ones out that looked like heck and the numbering on them was pfr5B-11. so i test drove the car and now it hesitates when i drive. i give it gas and its like the car doesnt wanna go any faster. it does it all through the rpm's on the tach. can anyone help a brotha out?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

does it run like junk or just hesitate and by all through the rpm range u mean it could be at 1g or 5 but if u let off and hit the gas again it hesatates?


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

The plugs you took out are listed as the OEM plug here. I tried finding the new ones listed. Could not see them. Look for yourself. Maybe it is the plugs. Might be good to stick with the OEM ones, unless someone else has other recommendations and experience.


http://www.partsamerica.com/SelectParts.asp?PartType=960&PTSet=A&SearchFor=Spark+Plugs


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Slacky said:


> does it run like junk or just hesitate and by all through the rpm range u mean it could be at 1g or 5 but if u let off and hit the gas again it hesatates?


yeah it hesitates no matter what. i took it out for another drive and now it pulls nice and hard. i can still feel a little of the hesitation though. i got the plugs from courtesy nissan and even here in los angeles the dealerships offered me NGK BKR6E's. i read in the sr20forums that most people use BKR6E's on their car, n/a turbo guys said these are good plugs. while i went out to recycle my old engine oil(which looked like tar) i tested my car out by "playing" with a 00' civic. while the car pulled nice and hard and no hesitation at all. dont know if maybe the plugs and oil needed to be settled in? could it be my plug wires?


oh yeah....i am against street racing....the civic actually helped me tune my car.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

could my spark plug gap be off? i know they should be at .044. u forgot to check before i put them in.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I have found my Sentra just runs better if I open it up getting on the highway, floor it, and kick in the passing gear. Maybe the computer needed to relearn/adjust to the new plugs, plus playing with the Civic maybe removed some carbon. Just guessing.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

shingouki1 said:


> could my spark plug gap be off? i know they should be at .044. u forgot to check before i put them in.


The plugs you bought are the strandard V-power copper plugs. They are not gapped at .044". That is the gap for the platinum plugs that you pulled out (PFR5B-11). The V-power copper plugs should be gapped at .032".

Check you owners manual, it will list both the BKR and PFR plugs as well as the gap for the copper.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BKR6e's are a step colder and that is also robbing you of power.

your owners manual should dictate stock equivalent in copper is BKR5E, and the step colder is BKR6E which is commonly used with boost.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

chimmike said:


> BKR6e's are a step colder and that is also robbing you of power.
> 
> your owners manual should dictate stock equivalent in copper is BKR5E, and the step colder is BKR6E which is commonly used with boost.


That is an incorrect statement. The owners manual does not state that. 

Atleast the '91 NX/Sentra owners manual does not.

The standard Conventional type plug for the SR20DE is the BKR6E
The Platinum-tipped type plug for the SR20DE is the PFR6B-11
The standard plug for the GA16DE is the BKR5E-11

The colder plug in the V-power copper is the BKR7E


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, that's different from all the other sr20 manuals I've seen..........especially since the turbo guys I know run bkr6e's because they're a step colder than stock (I'm talking about b13 owners. check sr20forum.com and you'll see what I mean)


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea get a new set of wires and check the gaps and treat your sr20 nice and change the oil before its tar why dont ya or else your gonna clog your oil droppers and kill your cams and lifters. happend to the guy i bought my ser from but it just so happend i hd a set layin around so it was no big deal


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

:banhump: thanks for the info guys. its too late now to go and check the gaps and besides its probably gonna be raining for the rest of the weekend so i will check them when the rain stops. i put the old oil in a silver pan and dropped the drain plug in there. the oil was so dark i couldnt see the bottom of the pan or find the drain plug. maintenance is the key for all cars, but deep down inside im trying to find an excuse to get a U12 BB det lol. none the less thanks for info guys. by the way, i think having your se-r play with any civic will always make it feel better lol. :thumbup:


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Catman said:


> I have found my Sentra just runs better if I open it up getting on the highway, floor it, and kick in the passing gear. Maybe the computer needed to relearn/adjust to the new plugs, plus playing with the Civic maybe removed some carbon. Just guessing.


yeah, maybe the ecu did need to relearn/adjust. although im not sure cuz im not too educated on the department of cars. it might of been useto the old rusted plugs that looked like they came out of an elephants ass. the engine does feel smoother with mobil1 in there, im pleased about that.


Slacky said:


> yea get a new set of wires and check the gaps and treat your sr20 nice and change the oil before its tar why dont ya or else your gonna clog your oil droppers and kill your cams and lifters. happend to the guy i bought my ser from but it just so happend i hd a set layin around so it was no big deal


my wires still look good and thats why i haven't changed them. i cleaned them up a little thought before i put them on the new plugs. they were a little dirty and had some rust dust on them so i brushed them off and cleaned them. i forgot to mention i changed the pcv valve as well. don't know if that had anything to do with my hesitation.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

chimmike said:


> well, that's different from all the other sr20 manuals I've seen..........especially since the turbo guys I know run bkr6e's because they're a step colder than stock (I'm talking about b13 owners. check sr20forum.com and you'll see what I mean)


No it's not. Unless Nissan produced different manuals from the East to the West. Doubt it.

I've been on the SR20forum for several years, so I keep up on things as well.

Here is a prime example of plug discussions and turbo'd SR20's

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=35259&highlight=turbo+plugs

Feel free to browse these owners manuals from '96-'99:
http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/deptog.asp?dept_id=32

They all state the same as well.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

This is from the back of my 1994 Sentra FSM: 

Spark plug (standard type) PFR5B-11, BKR6E (this is the SR20 data) 

The GA lists: BKR5E-11


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

thanks a lot for the info guys. car seems to run like a champ right now. but then again i only went down the block for gas


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

well nevermind my car running strong. i finally got a chance to drive it around for more than 5 min. man oh man is the hesitation bad. i drove it a couple of blocks and it was just nasty. so i came home and i put on the old plugs back on. i went out for a test drive and man did the cay feel WAYYYY better. should i just buy the pfr6b-11's and some new cables then?


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

If it were mine, I would stick with the original plugs. Not experienced with your engine. Others may recommend otherwise. I am picking up my Sentra tomorrow. Had a misfire/ran rough. Plug wire on cylinder 3 shorted. Mechanic replaced wires. That is my second set. Seems they are going bad every 80,000 to 90,000 miles. If you have the original ones, may not be a bad idea to change the wires.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Catman said:


> If it were mine, I would stick with the original plugs. Not experienced with your engine. Others may recommend otherwise. I am picking up my Sentra tomorrow. Had a misfire/ran rough. Plug wire on cylinder 3 shorted. Mechanic replaced wires. That is my second set. Seems they are going bad every 80,000 to 90,000 miles. If you have the original ones, may not be a bad idea to change the wires.


i dont know how long ago the previous owner might of changed mine so its probably something i will definately do. i noticed that my car doesnt idle correctly today. it usually idles right on 750rpm. today i noticed that it bounces back and forth from 750rpm to 1000rpm. the needle just keeps bouncing between the two....any ideas on what that could be?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Get a set of feeler gauges and make sure the new plugs are gapped correctly.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

will do, thanks.


----------

